# Microclimate B2ME?



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello,

How does the nighttime temperature drop work?

Thanks. : victory:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

The stat has a photocell built in. It detects light levels and switches to night time mode when the user set light level is reached.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh, ok. Thanks.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Or, it could just be magic..........:whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

:lol2:

I think I've made a mistake by buying one of these! :|
Since it is controlled by a sensor does that mean that if I turn a light on during the night, the temperatures will rise to the daytime temps? :bash:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I think I've made a mistake by buying one of these! :|
> Since it is controlled by a sensor does that mean that if I turn a light on during the night, the temperatures will rise to the daytime temps? :bash:


Correct.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> Correct.


Bugger! :bash:
Well, at least I'll save electricity by not using lights all the time! :lol2:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> Correct.


Mine doesnt? ...

Mine only seems to react to natural sunlight.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Mine doesnt? ...
> 
> Mine only seems to react to natural sunlight.


Suppose it depends on the strength of the lighting that is turned on, and the adjustment of the lux nob on the bottom of the stat.

Mine does go from night to day time setting when I turn the main light on in the room.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> Suppose it depends on the strength of the lighting that is turned on, and the adjustment of the lux nob on the bottom of the stat.
> 
> Mine does go from night to day time setting when I turn the main light on in the room.


 
Ahh I see, Ive got the lux dial on mine turned all the way to the 5 o'clock position now anyways so its permanently in day time mode. 

Then I just turn it off using a timer later in the night, my house stays warm enough during the night, so tbh the B2ME stat was abit of a waste of money for me.

However suppose it will come in handy for one of those 'what if' moments in winter if the boiler breaks or something and our heating in the house is turned off/dramatically reduced.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Ahh I see, Ive got the lux dial on mine turned all the way to the 5 o'clock position now anyways so its permanently in day time mode.
> 
> Then I just turn it off using a timer later in the night, my house stays warm enough during the night, so tbh the B2ME stat was abit of a waste of money for me.
> 
> However suppose it will come in handy for one of those 'what if' moments in winter if the boiler breaks or something and our heating in the house is turned off/dramatically reduced.


Do away with the timer!! Use the features on the stat for that purpose!!!! That's what it's there for!!!!!!!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> Do away with the timer!! Use the features on the stat for that purpose!!!! That's what it's there for!!!!!!!


 
Theres a timer feature on the stat? ... I havent even read the manual, just set the temps, banged a timer on it and boom! haha.


EDIT: Sorry it appears I have the B1 model now, I did have the B2ME but the box was all damaged when I got it, so just returned it and bought another one from elsewhere, thought I had picked up another B2ME tbh, sure I paid B2ME prices too. 

So mine probably wont have a timer on it been an inferior model!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Theres a timer feature on the stat? ... I havent even read the manual, just set the temps, banged a timer on it and boom! haha.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry it appears I have the B1 model now, I did have the B2ME but the box was all damaged when I got it, so just returned it and bought another one from elsewhere, thought I had picked up another B2ME tbh, sure I paid B2ME prices too.
> ...


No, there is no timer on it, I was just saying use the "magic eye" to turn the temps down/off at night.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> No, there is no timer on it, I was just saying use the "magic eye" to turn the temps down/off at night.


Oh right yeah, it is the same as mine then. The magic eye does my head in though, especially living up here in the North, where the weather isnt exactly the best. 

One minute during the day, the suns shining, all good. Next minute a rain cloud comes over, everything goes dark and drab, the thermostat kicks into night time mode. 

Which was gonna confuse the crap out of my reptiles doing this all day.


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,
if it's like the B1me there will be a way to adjust the sensitivity to light underneath the stat. Play around with it until you get a setting that suits your light conditions. Even if it is darker the day setting will still work properly.

Glenn


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

dad'n'bab said:


> Hi,
> if it's like the B1me there will be a way to adjust the sensitivity to light underneath the stat. Play around with it until you get a setting that suits your light conditions. Even if it is darker the day setting will still work properly.
> 
> Glenn


Thanks


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

No problem. 

Once you've got all the settings right for your conditions they are pretty good stats.

Glenn


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

dad'n'bab said:


> No problem.
> 
> Once you've got all the settings right for your conditions they are pretty good stats.
> 
> Glenn


I hope so! :lol2:


----------

